# Does wool smell when it gets wet?



## Persephone

This isn't something that's ever occurred to me. I was telling my fiance about wool today, and my mom overheard us, and she said, "Yeah, but doesn't it stink when it gets wet? I mean, it does on the sheep even!" I told her "No, of course not!" But then I got to wondering. I mean, I figured with all I've heard of wool someone would have mentioned it by now, but I don't know. So, does it?


----------



## twouglyducks

It smells like urine when it's left on a long time and gets urine on it, but that dries and the smell goes away (unless it is time to wash). But when you wash it and it's soaked it does smell like wet animal hair. It was funky at first, but now it doesn't really bother me. I almost like it.


----------



## 2much2luv

It doesn't smell when it gets urine on it but it does have that wet sheep smell when you wash it. If it bothers you (doesnt bother me...I like it







) you can use a really good smelling wool wash or shampoo to cover it up.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

yepper! it smells like a big 'ol wet sheep, :LOL but it doesn't smell at all when it is dry.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't, IME. I have never had wool smell from being wet with baby pee but sometimes it stinks when it's soaking in wool wash. Either way, it stops when it's dry.

Yay







!


----------



## mum2tori

Only really when you "wash" it. And then it's not as strong as a full on sheep just a little bit "animal-ish". Not like this shaved lambwool jacket that I have that was my mom's when she was in high school (yep this thing is over 45 years old and still in great shape). I wore it in high school and one day it rained... OMG that thing was sooo strong, people could smell it across the room. Smelled like







Never wore in on days that it might rain again. :LOL


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't, IME. I have never had wool smell from being wet with baby pee but sometimes it stinks when it's soaking in wool wash. Either way, it stops when it's dry.

Yay







!

That has been my experience also.


----------

